# Why do my potatoes taste sweet?



## Angie (Aug 2, 2008)

I make Yukon Gold potatoes about every time my step-daughter spends the weekend with us.  They are her favorite because of the sweetness.

The potatoes, by themselves are not not sweet, but the sauce makes them taste that way.  Is it because of the tartness of the lemon juice I use?

I don't measure anything, but here's what I do....I cook them in a foil packet on the grill.

Cut the Yukon Gold taters into chunks and put in the foil packet.

In a bowl mix equal parts of oil and lemon juice, some dill weed, garlic powder, onion powder, salt, pepper, and Lawry's.  Emulsify with a whisk, pour into packet, seal and grill.

Any ideas why they come out with a sweetness along with the bite of the lemon?


----------



## Constance (Aug 2, 2008)

The potatoes are naturally sweet on their own, and cooking them brings out the sugar.

Surely that's not a problem?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2008)

Angie - I think Yukon golds are a tad sweeter than Russets anyway.  

Do they turn brown at all in the packet..you know, just on the side next to the coals?  If so, that happens because the sugars/starches in the potato caramelize, making the sweetness even more evident.

Your packets sound wonderful and I will be trying that the next time I light the grill!  We love rosemary so I might try rosemary versus the dill - or one packet of each!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 2, 2008)

Neah, with potato it should be dill. Those two go really well together. 

But about sweetnes. I too buy Yukon Gold, the only time I've tasted the sweetness was when they got the frost bite. Interesting.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree that Yukon Golds are definitely a bit "sweeter" than other potatoes.  I think that many tater reviewers' statements that they're more "buttery" are actually because of that bit of sweetness.


----------



## attie (Aug 3, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Neah, with potato it should be dill. Those two go really well together.
> 
> But about sweetnes. I too buy Yukon Gold, the only time I've tasted the sweetness was when they got the frost bite. Interesting.


The cold makes them make sugar Charlie, it's a natural thing in all potatoes


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2008)

When they warm up again though the sugar turns back into starch.


----------



## Angie (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm just wondering if it's cuz of the lemon...makes them "seem" sweet.


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2008)

The second ingredient in Lawry's seasoned salt is.....sugar.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 3, 2008)

I do my yukons with carrots and onions. It always tastes sweeter than russets, but with pork, fantastic.
Russets I do more mediterranean; garlic, dry italian seasoning.
Both with s & p and alittle evoo & butter.
Some additions; mushrooms, artichoke hearts, parsnips.
​


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2008)

GB said:


> The second ingredient in Lawry's seasoned salt is.....sugar.



I was thinking about that GB but didn't have any here to check that - good thinking!!!!!...as usual.


----------

